# Tempestade Tropical NATE (Atlântico 2011 #AL15)



## Norther (8 Set 2011 às 00:45)

A tempestade tropical Nate formou-se no Golfo do México. Nate espera-se que se mova muito lentamente e tem previsão de se tornar um furacão. Neste momento, ainda é muito cedo para determinar se haverá qualquer impacto EUA de Nate.


http://www.weather.com/maps/news/atlstorm15/spec_floater4_large_animated.html


----------



## Norther (8 Set 2011 às 00:59)

http://www.stormpulse.com/tropical-storm-nate-2011


----------



## AnDré (8 Set 2011 às 01:00)

Para já a previsão é que se mantenha praticamente estagnada até ao final da semana.


----------



## Vince (8 Set 2011 às 02:31)

AnDré disse:


> Para já a previsão é que se mantenha praticamente estagnada até ao final da semana.



O pessoal do Texas anseia uma verdadeira tempestade tropical, eles estão desesperados com a maior seca de muitas décadas. venham tempestades ou furacões, eles querem é ver água por lá.


----------



## adiabático (8 Set 2011 às 08:19)

O NHC aposta mais numa trajectória que levaria o Nate para o México, onde provavelmente se dissiparia sobre a região montanhosa, mas de facto os modelos continuam a não convergir:

(*www.stormpulse.com*)







Previsão do *NHC*:







Em todo o caso, mesmo que o centro não atinja o Texas, sempre pode caír alguma precipitação associada ao ciclone.


----------



## stormy (9 Set 2011 às 00:10)

O Nate está a ponto de se tornar furacão, á medida que as condições dinamicas melhoram.

É um sistema algo perigoso...terá muito tempo para se alimentar das aguas quentes do Golfo ( 31-33ºC) á medida que se mantem quase estacionario, ancorado sob um anticiclone de niveis altos que o ajuda a "ventilar"....tais factores podem assisti-lo numa intensificação rapida, o que poderia ser catastrofico para onde quer que ele vá parar.

O Nate, estando numa região petrolifera, tambem pode vir a afectar os nossos bolsos..pois se houver especulação acerca de um cat3 no golfo e possiveis plataformas em risco, podem crer que o preço do Brent vai subir


----------



## AnDré (9 Set 2011 às 00:27)

Previsões revistas em alta para o NATE.

Como o stormy dizia, esta bem posicionado para dali sair algo perigoso.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Set 2011 às 12:29)

*México em alerta devido à tempestade tropical “Nate”*

A tempestade tropical “Nate”, no sul do Golfo do México levou as autoridades mexicanas a colocarem em alerta seis estados no sul do país. A tempestade tropical, que poderá converter-se esta sexta-feira em furacão de categoria um, na escala Saffir Simpson em que o máximo é cinco, encontra-se a 180 quilómetros a oeste de Campeche, no Golfo do México.
Face à chegada da tempestade, Campeche está em alerta laranja, enquanto que os estados de Tabasco e Yucatán em alerta amarelo (perigo moderado) e Veracruz em alerta verde (prevenção). Para Oaxaca e Quintana Roo foi emitido o alerta azul (informativo), de acordo com o Centro Nacional de Prevenção de Desastres. De acordo com o Serviço Meteorológico do México a tempestade tropical tem-se feito acompanhar por ventos superiores de 110 quilómetros por hora, com rajadas a atingir os 140 quilómetros horários.

Fonte: DESTAK


----------

